
Ask Engineering Interview Candidates to Explain Something - dfabulich
https://redfin.engineering/ask-engineering-interview-candidates-to-explain-something-c91ae6329499
======
eysquared
Is this a new concept? Aside from interviews at Google which were 100%
whiteboarding, I’ve always talked through a technical project or bug in
interviews.

As an interviewer I always open with some form of this to loosen the candidate
up, assess the validity of their resume, and sometime soon just to satisfy my
own curiosity (tell me why you did x in z, compare framework a to b, how do
you like working in z?).

